# [Wet Thumb Forum]-water movement for tiny tank



## MyraVan (Feb 13, 2005)

Having just read Diana's book, I'd like to set up a 5 gallon "tiny tank". The main occupants will be two apple snails. What can I use to get some small water movement in the tank? Most of the things I've seen seem to have too much water flow. Either that or they are little air-operated corner filters that produce alot of bubbles, which wouldn't be good because they remove CO2.

Specific product recommendations would be good, especially if you know that they can be bought in the UK.


----------



## MyraVan (Feb 13, 2005)

Having just read Diana's book, I'd like to set up a 5 gallon "tiny tank". The main occupants will be two apple snails. What can I use to get some small water movement in the tank? Most of the things I've seen seem to have too much water flow. Either that or they are little air-operated corner filters that produce alot of bubbles, which wouldn't be good because they remove CO2.

Specific product recommendations would be good, especially if you know that they can be bought in the UK.


----------



## Canlador (Aug 2, 2004)

This is a good question! I'm not sure what to use for my 5gal Jebo tank.


----------



## imported_kingkano (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi guys. I am in the UK and have had this problem too, as I like little tanks for one reason or another









Filters to hunt down.... The Hagen Elite Mini, found on ebay for about £7 plus post. This is a stonking little filter, adjustable flow rate upto something like 220litre/hr! ADjustable right down low for bettas or low flow.

Or the Stingray 5, a bit ugly but does the business without too much flow also.

There is also another mini filter from a dept chain store, crikey I forgot the name. I'll check it and repost later what that is.

Hope that helps.


----------



## nativeplanter (Jan 27, 2004)

I have found that a filter or even water movement is not necessary on tanks that are 10 gallons or smaller if they don't have fish. 

An interesting observation I have made twice in the past: a small tank (oh, around 3-5 gallons, I guess) without water movement. No algae at all, even when under fluorescents 24/7. I added the tiny little palm HOB filter, and algae sprouted everywhere. I'm thinking that it may have moved some of the nutrients out of the substrate into the water column.

Anyone elses thoughts on this?

-Laura


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

I am using an EDEN 304 for my 5-gal. A tiny filter with a flowrate of 120~240 lph.

It helps keep the water moving and the plants leaves free of detritus.

I have also tried Rena Filstar iV1. It is larger and takes up more valuable space in the small tank.

BC


----------



## MyraVan (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, kingkano. I found the ebay seller who sold the Hagen Elite Mini filters. He's listed them again, so I was able to buy one.

Now awaiting arrival of both tank and filter!


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm a little new here, but I've been taking the Walstad-esque experimental philosophy with my micro tanks (2.5 gal and 0.75 gal aquavase). These tanks initially started just as experiments to see what plants, substrate, lighting, etc. would work. At the time I wasn't concerned with aquascaping - data collection was the main purpose.

My principle goal was to start with the lowest-tech, lowest-maintenance approach, then make observations and slowly add technology/maintenance only where deemed absolutely necessary. My only other tank experience was the doomed-for-failure inert gravel/low light "beginner" approach that left me disillusioned with the whole hobby a few years ago. After reading Diana's book my interest was rekindled thanks to a much more thorough understanding of the biological and ecological mechanisms involved (THANKS Diana!!).

Well my efforts have been rewarded and over the last two months I've been amazed with stability of my low-tech tanks. This thread caught my attention in particular, since neither tank has filtration or a heater.

The 2.5 gal has:
- 18 W CF at 5000k and 6700K, getting some sun from a west-facing window.
- 70/30 mixture of onyx sand and potting soil
- two guppies and an endler's, four pond snails, and a few malaysian trumpet snails... everyone seems quite happy
- swords, hairgrass, and vals are growing like CRAZY, crypts are doing ok growing slowly

I was concerned about temperature control and water movement, but I see no evidence that anything is amiss. ph about 7.5, medium hard water, no measurable nitrates with my quick-dip test, no measurable ammonia or nitrite (although I am using seachem Prime to condition my tapwater). The snails are laying eggs like crazy, but they're being snapped up right away by the guppies so snail population is in control.

I'm having a similar experience with my 0.75 gal nano tank.
- 7 W CF 5000K, gets some occasional sun but not much
- layering of onyx sand over pure gardening peat (boiled first to waterlog it)
- shrimp and pond snails, seem to be doing great as far as I know, although now the population is starting to grow for both the snails and shrimp (no predators







). I'm going to need a new home for the baby shrimp and maybe a temporary predator to eat the baby snails soon







.

Anyhow, with small tanks, my own experience seems to suggest that water movement is not really critical. If you have fish, then I would also imagine their movements would provide a small mechanism for disturbing nutrient-deficient boundary layers around the plants.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by littleguy:
> Anyhow, with small tanks, my own experience seems to suggest that water movement is not really critical. If you have fish, then I would also imagine their movements would provide a small mechanism for disturbing nutrient-deficient boundary layers around the plants.


Thanks for writing. Water movement, whether from a fish or a filter, is still water movement. Water movement is not critical for better plant growth, but it probalby helps.


----------



## imported_BobB (Feb 26, 2005)

It's been my experience that water movement (the artificially induced variety) is not crtitcal in larger aquariums either. Fish movement, air movement above the tanks, heat inversion provide adequate movement.


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a 40L tank on my desk in the lab stuffed with active killifish without any filter or water movement device. The tank is "planted" with Xmas moss, Elodea and some Indian ferns. All the fish are healthy--or so I deduce from the presence of eggs in the spawning mops.

I also have a _Hostas_ stuck into the water with the leafy stem sticking out over the side.

No problems, no nasty biofilm forming on the top of the water etc...

Regards


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting observations. I have a 10 gal breeding tank that sprouted green-water algae as soon as I added a submerged pump. It was fine beforehand. Hum...


----------

